# Root mount waiting for: usbus0



## georges (Mar 19, 2017)

HI

I install FreeBSD 11, and it is working very nicely on my laptop.

I installed it on a brand new Kingston SSD drive in a USB 3.0 casing (laptop is USB 3.0 as well).

When it boot and attempt to mount the zfsroot it get:

```
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbubs0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
ugen0.6: <TOSHIBA> at usbus0 <--- Drive
umass0: <TOSHIBA External USB 3.0, class 0/0, rev 3.00/2.03, addr 5> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
```
It only lasts for about 5 seconds and eventually mounts and continues?

I don't understand why though?

note: I tried PC-BSD and it choked on the above, resets my laptop and I was never able to make it boot.

I just want to understand what it means? Is it hardware fault or something?


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Mar 20, 2017)

If it's successfully booting up, it looks like it is doing the right thing.

From a quick [1] search, this isn't unique to BSD; any USB boot needs a similar cycle to wait for things to show up.

[1] https://lwn.net/Articles/330839/


----------



## georges (Mar 20, 2017)

makes sense.

My experience,

some USB drives fail to mount zfroot and drops into a prompt (BTW, does anyone knows how to remount the root? It does give the full line of zfsroot but I failed to mount it manually - did not spend much time on it though). This is SATA drive via USB.

FreeBSD 11 itself boots fine (on SSD Drive) via USB
Boots fine on a stick

but PC-BSD fails to boot, it waits and waits and then gives up and resets the laptop (Strange as they used the same base of FreeBSD  no?). Maybe take this out on their forum, frustrating as I spent hours installing it, only to fail to boot waiting for USB (SSD via USB)


----------

